# Kitchen 'n Cabs



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's my kitchen (still not done :laughing: ), lots of finish-trimmin' to do yet, - - all maple on the cabs and mixtures of maple and pine elsewhere, - - this one I did have to miss about 2 months of work to get most (well, some) of it done. It was actually a combination bump-out/new-kitchen. One of the things that was very time-consuming was that the wall that I bumped-out was the wall that contained all the house plumbing, - - so I had to relocate everything, even the main stack . . . 

In the first pic, - - although the columns to the architrave are nowhere near done (they'll be getting 'fake-granite' (laminate) insert beads up around the tapers that match the countertops) they only 'appear' supporting, - - they are and will remain 'removable' (slide-out). When you remove the column on the left, you can reach up in the hole and access the trap of the bath-tub on the second-floor (nyuk, nyuk :laughing: ). The trap is in that 'upper box', - - then the drain runs along (inside) the overhead soffitt towards the corner of the kitchen, - - this way when I remodeled (changed lay-out) of the bathroom upstairs I didn't have to run 2" PVC drain lines through the joists. (Love it when the master plan comes together). 

Notice the 'detail' of the tile floor in the third pic, - - I used a 'two-tone' (of course) tile pattern, - - same size, same manufacturer, but placed the off-whites on a diagonal, - - then cut the (light) browns into rectangles and used them in a 'square-placement' to insert-border all around near the cabinets and edges. Note the 'square' browns accentuate the breakfast-bar-stool placement . . .

The second pic is how I do every cab and shelf-edge the hard way, - - custom maple inserts (in this case) as opposed to that cheap-azzed 'face-tape' that I never could stand, - - what a bedbug, eh?? And you wonder why I didn't get time to build the doors yet . . . :laughing: 

Feel free to give any and all opinions . . . I can take it . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

And now I'll torture ya's with some floor and wall tile details . . . :laughing: 

Sorry if I veered off the wood-workin' path a little . . . :shifty:

Notice how the travertine wall tiles 'wrap' around the corner.

It's all in the details, right??

The floor tile pics were taken before I was even done buffing . . .

The wide custom jamb-extensions on the operable octagon window accomodate the 2 X 6 wall thickness, - - you can see I stepped them back slightly from the original framework . . . 

P.S. Those drawer-fronts ya' see in the 3rd pic are just temporaries, - - I haven't even 'DESIGNED' the real drawer and door fronts yet . . . :no:

In case you're wonderin' about some of the cabinet details, - - some of these pics of the cabs were taken before the 'false-bottoms' (to accept the lighting) were installed . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's two more pics to give you a better idea of the lay-out . . .


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's one of the under-cab (xenon) lighting and the flip-screen Radio/TV, - - these lights are on a 3-way 'touch-tone' dimmer . . .


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

So what is the finish going to be? I think I see caulk which limits you to paint (booooo) You could always cheat and buy the doors from a reputable dealer for about $25-35 bucks each. And get rid of that open shelving look. I like the way the columns look from the front view but I'm not sure I like them from the countertop (working) view. They need something on the countertop instead of just going down round. When I make shelves for higher end cabinetry I will glue on a 1" solid and then route a profile on it. I've been using the edge tape a lot lately, saves a bunch of time and I've got it down so it looks really good. After the lacquer goes on it's there for a good long time. I actually use one of my wife' old clothes iron to apply it, well it was new when I started and after the first time it left a glue streak on one of her outfits :blink: the iron officially became mine. The tile work looks pretty good and I like how it wraps properly, it's like you thought ahead or something. Good job, hope it gets finished.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Leo G said:


> So what is the finish going to be? I think I see caulk which limits you to paint (booooo) You could always cheat and buy the doors from a reputable dealer for about $25-35 bucks each. And get rid of that open shelving look. I like the way the columns look from the front view but I'm not sure I like them from the countertop (working) view. They need something on the countertop instead of just going down round. When I make shelves for higher end cabinetry I will glue on a 1" solid and then route a profile on it. I've been using the edge tape a lot lately, saves a bunch of time and I've got it down so it looks really good. After the lacquer goes on it's there for a good long time. I actually use one of my wife' old clothes iron to apply it, well it was new when I started and after the first time it left a glue streak on one of her outfits :blink: the iron officially became mine. The tile work looks pretty good and I like how it wraps properly, it's like you thought ahead or something. Good job, hope it gets finished.:thumbsup:


 
Thanks for all the excellent input, Leo. Those carcasses are all pre-finished maple plywood. The doors, - - which I'll make myself, but I haven't even designed yet, - - will also be be clear-coated maple, - - but they won't be typical doors by any stretch.

I couldn't agree more on the 'column-meets-countertop' look. Those columns are only temporary (finger-joints just won't fit the bill here), - - they'll be replaced with solid maple's, - - if they're not available to buy I'll stave 'em myself, - - then they will also have bases and caps.

Also, - - the 'rise' from the (working view) counter-top to breakfast bar will be laminated (fake granite look) to match the countertops . . . 

The architrave still has a lot of trimwork that needs to be done and there's still all the frame-and-panel work to be done on the wall wainscoting (which there's not really very much of), - - and I've got to apply the picture-framing the frame-and-panels on the breakfast bar.

Then the soffitting-surround still needs under-capping and trimwork, - - and I still need to 'fill-in' (recessed) some of the end-of-the-run cabs.

I've already added a bathroom and an addition to the house since then, it'll eventually all get done, - - but I do things on my house in an order of what kind of helpers (if any) I have at the time. I try to do the big stuff while I have a helper, - - and let the smaller (finer) stuff go 'til later, - - so I can just do those things by myself later on.

Do remember, - - I hold a (mostly) 7 day-a-week job, ya' know. With a 'rough boss', at that . . . :yes: 

A lot of the necessary parts are already made and cut, - - they just have to come out of storage (they're under the living room couches, - - if I remember right) :laughing: 

In other words, - - I am hereby claiming there is a method to this madness . . . :shifty: 

Not sure where you think you're seeing caulk, - - but unless it's something temporary or something that's trim's going on later, - - you're not . . . 

But I'll bite, - - where do you think you're seeing caulk??


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh yeah, - - even those corbells are temporary, - - they're just store-bought pine, - - I'll be making my own out of maple, - - but they do work for now.

Far as the 'taping' of the plywood edges, - - that's always been the 'weakest link in the chain' of a cabinet system, as far as I'm concerned.

I agree that it's very efficient to apply, - - but in reality, it has a comparatively short life on _any_, - - let alone, _high-end_ cabinetry.

I too, - - like gluing on a 1" (or so) strip and then forming an edge, - - but this is the edging method I like to use on 'pre-finished' plywood, - - so there is no 'top-seam' to contend with (after the fact) . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

Dynamite work Tom! The big, big buck Mc Mansions I've worked on for years have nothing over your place.

That Octogon window reminds me of one's been sitting in the garage since '72 that I made with a skill saw and band saw out of Elm that a buddy of mine sawed out of a tree that fell down on his place.

I'll try to get a pic and post it if I can get at it. All the sheet in the way, it may be impossible, but I'll try. You'll get a kick out of it. It's still not finished, and somebody stole the ship's wheel that went with it. The workmanship in it is nothing to bragg about - that's for sure. 

Don't even know if I'm strong enough anymore to remove the screws to show you how it works, but I'll give it a try. 

Terrific work you're doing there.

Regards,
jimc


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Here is where I thought there was caulk. I humbly apologize, but you know with digital images and compression. Makes for an unclear picture at times.

I almost never use pre-finished plywood. I find that (my source) always has some sort of a scratch on it. And working with it just makes more scratches. Thats a nice way to attach a piece on the pre-finished, I've never done it (like that) before. Do you have a router bit to do it? Or is it a shaper cutter? 



TomR said:


> Do remember, - - I hold a (mostly) 7 day-a-week job, ya' know. With a 'rough boss', at that . . . :yes:


Ya, I know. I've been trying to keep it a 5 day a week job but it bleeds into Saturday and sometimes Sunday. I try to keep 6 days a week.

Well, it looks like you only have a couple of years left and it'll be done. :laughing:


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

clampman said:


> Dynamite work Tom! The big, big buck Mc Mansions I've worked on for years have nothing over your place.
> 
> That Octogon window reminds me of one's been sitting in the garage since '72 that I made with a skill saw and band saw out of Elm that a buddy of mine sawed out of a tree that fell down on his place.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Jim, - - yeah, - - some pics of it would be great . . .


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Leo G said:


> Here is where I thought there was caulk. I humbly apologize, but you know with digital images and compression. Makes for an unclear picture at times.
> 
> I almost never use pre-finished plywood. I find that (my source) always has some sort of a scratch on it. And working with it just makes more scratches. Thats a nice way to attach a piece on the pre-finished, I've never done it (like that) before. Do you have a router bit to do it? Or is it a shaper cutter?
> 
> ...


 
That's alright, Leo, - - no, no caulk there, - - that will all be getting trimwork covering those plywood edges, anyway . . .

I bought a matching set of router-bits sold for that very purpose, - - I bet maybe Jim (clampman) is familiar with them, - - bein's he's another one of them 'carpenter-turned-inventor' types :yes: 

If you're not sure what I'm talking about, go to clampman's website and check out his 'clam clamp' invention, - - brilliant!!

This should be the link here for the edging bits . . . www.burgessedge.com

P.S. Oh yeah, - - and a couple-a years sounds about right, - - but quit rushin' me, will ya'?? :laughing:


----------



## dayspring (Oct 30, 2006)

Tom that is beautiful work, better not let my wife see it. It's hard enough to get to watch NASCAR as it is on the weekend!(LOL)


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks, Day, - - wow, - - you get TV on weekends?? :laughing:


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Tom; Really nice work, as far as Leo goes :yes: He is just jealous cause he hasnt reached that level of skill as yet. :laughing: . 
Leo almost sounds like you are buying your prefinished ply from Altantic plywood:huh: I had to change vendors because of that very same reason. Also I am just bustin ya on ur skill level ROFLMAO
JackM


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks. 

For bustin' em on Leo . . . :laughing: 

Oh yeah, - - thanks for the compliment on the kitchen, too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

skymaster said:


> Tom; Really nice work, as far as Leo goes :yes: He is just jealous cause he hasnt reached that level of skill as yet. :laughing: .


Awww.. you're makin' me cry:icon_cry: . You mean Tom is better that me??? Rats, I thought I was hiding that from everyone.:laughing: . Have a look at my web portfolio when you get a chance.

http://www.hometown.aol.com/lrgwoodcrafting/index.html


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Something wrong with my computer, - - can't find the _EJECT-LEO_ key . . . :laughing:


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Fine, Leo, - - nice portfolio then, - - wanna arm-wrestle?? :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Tom R said:


> Something wrong with my computer, - - can't find the _EJECT-LEO_ key . . . :laughing:


 
My Eject-o Tom key has been working fine:bangin: 


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Tom R said:


> Fine, Leo, - - nice portfolio then, - - wanna arm-wrestle?? :laughing:


 
I'll meet you halfway, somewhere in RI:yes: :laughing:


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Leo G said:


> My Eject-o Tom key has been working fine:bangin:
> 
> 
> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


 
ahh, - - ejected, rejected, dejected, neglected, deflected, - - it's all the same after a while . . . :yes:


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Leo G said:


> I'll meet you halfway, somewhere in RI:yes: :laughing:


I'll beat the _portfolio_ outta ya 

'n if you start winnin'

I'll just steal it . . . :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Tom R said:


> ahh, - - ejected, rejected, dejected, neglected, deflected, - - it's all the same after a while . . . :yes:


Just be glad you aren't Peladu lately, ouch:huh:


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Leo G said:


> Just be glad you aren't Peladu lately, ouch:huh:


Now there's someone who will never be forgotten . . .


----------



## David (Oct 30, 2006)

Tom R said:


> The second pic is how I do every cab and shelf-edge the hard way, - - custom maple inserts (in this case) as opposed to that cheap-azzed 'face-tape' that I never could stand,


That's a hell of a nice way to finish out a plywood edge. I had not seen it done that way before. Cool the way you wrapped the tile around the corner, as well. I like to do that with one-by stain grade base. I helped trim a house a couple of years ago that used knotty Pine 1x8 base and had bullnosed sheetrock corners. It worked out that there was a knot about three inches long and I "wrapped" it around the corner. I could have sworn I had a picture somewhere.

Anyway, nice work. Looks like a fun project.


----------



## JMIC (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice looking work Tom.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike T (Oct 31, 2006)

Tom that is excellent work .. your level of craftsmanship just gives me a reason to keep persuing my trade to eventually reach your level....
Way to go Tom


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments, guys . . . :thumbsup:


----------

